
Ask HN: What CMS are you using in 2018? - kyo3
I haven&#x27;t taken a deep dive in to CMS in a while, but last I left it Joomla was my favorite. It looks like WordPress has continued rocketing upward and Drupal has some fight left.<p>I am curious what others are favoring right now as I am trying to start a personal site and don&#x27;t want to sink a lot of time into the setup. Bonus points if you have a lesser known project that piques your interest.
======
mtmail
I'm still on [https://jekyllrb.com/](https://jekyllrb.com/) \+ github pages.

[https://www.staticgen.com/](https://www.staticgen.com/) collects static site
generators.

------
eberkund
Static site generators have mostly replaced what I would normally do in
WordPress for me. For stuff that has a lot of dynamic custom functionality I
tend to opt for an MVC framework.

------
tenken
Drupal

